# Check belt light wont reset! PERIOD



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have many kawi's so i know how to reset a belt light. but this one wont reset period. i've tryed it all. the service manual says it could lead to the 
LED INDICATOR . What is that? and im thinking in need of a new cdi. i cant get this quad running without . its in limb mode and i want it for hunting HELP HELP HELP plz . if anyone knows of a company like dynatek that makes a chip for the kawasaki 360 kvf or prairie , let me know because this will remove the check bbelt light warning. i neeeed hellp


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you pulled off the cvt cover and checked the switch inside?


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wires are cut to eliminate that switch. no more switch. anyother sugestions?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I assume you connected the two wires together you cut going to the switch?


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

yes sir. thats how its done. is it possible of a fried cdi black box? the service manual says its the LED INDICATOR. like whats that?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dunno, instrument cluster maybe?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

guimond47 said:


> HELP HELP HELP plz . if anyone knows of a company like dynatek that makes a chip for the kawasaki 360 kvf or prairie , let me know because this will remove the check bbelt light warning. i neeeed hellp


Some 360s came with a slightly different wiring harness requiring a slightly different belt light reset procedure. Do NOT connect GREY female to the BLACK male connector.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you may have a problem with the blinky light. that little box that blinks the light contains a lot of logic circuitry and stored the codes.


SKU: 41085-0004
INDICATOR1$124.98


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

" blinky light" being a technical term lol


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea thats probably my problem!. thats odd that it stores the codes there. i thought it would store them in the cdi black box unit. now i know thanks guys . is this a comon problem tho ?


----------

